# Paint Flashing Problems Due to Spackling



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

A few things to think about.

- You don't really gain anything by applying a second coat of primer (unless your first coat went on too thin due to the wrong nap roller cover or something) but you won't hurt anything hitting it twice if you want. And doing the entire wall should give you a uniform surface.

- Make sure you have a thick enough nap roller cover. 3/8 would be the absolute minimum for just about anything. 1/2 is better and some use 3/4 on a somewhat regular basis and especially for walls with any degree of texture. Obviously you would go to yet a heavier nap for heavy texture, brick, etc. 

- It is very hard even for those of us who have been (or were) at this for ages to feather in a repaired spot so we usually just do the entire involved wall if at all possible. So you are on the right track with your new approach. 

- Don't race drying times of your materials! 

- You need two coats of finish over the primer to ensure a nice paint film thickness, improve colorfastness and set a uniform sheen.

- Remember that waterbased paints take 30 days to cure and this is especially noticeable the further away from flat you choose for your finish. 

- Surface variations become more noticeable as you raise the sheen of the finish.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

yes to what he ^ said:yes:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Usually if I'm using spackle, I allow it to dry good.......it takes a long time to dry! Sand well, wipe off excess dust and apply a DRYWALL primer that will soak into the patch. Allow to dry thoroughly. Then I hit the spots with the roller and the paint and allow this to dry. Then I apply a full 2 coats on the wall. So, in essence, I am priming and applying 3 coats to the patches and 2 coats to the rest of the wall. Rarely have I had any flashing using this method.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your saying the first thin coat, I sure hope you did not really mean the first coat of primer was thined, as in you added water to it.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

For some reason I can't pull up the photo but are you sure your touch-up paint is the same sheen as the original. and if you do try another coat of primer try a little thicker.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Your saying the first thin coat, I sure hope you did not really mean the first coat of primer was thined, as in you added water to it.


I don't see anything about primer being thinned. Just enough applied to saturate the patch. And again the suggestion not to race your materials. Allow them to dry between coats or all is for not.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I was able to pull up the picture and it does indeed look like flashing. I would coat those flashed areas once, allow it to dry and then apply a full coat to the whole wall.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Usually if I'm using spackle, I allow it to dry good.......it takes a long time to dry! Sand well, wipe off excess dust and apply a DRYWALL primer that will soak into the patch. Allow to dry thoroughly. Then I hit the spots with the roller and the paint and allow this to dry. Then I apply a full 2 coats on the wall. So, in essence, I am priming and applying 3 coats to the patches and 2 coats to the rest of the wall. Rarely:huh: have I had any flashing using this method.


 
Once would be too many for me:laughing:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

As stated you need 3 coats over any patchwork/joint compound. Preferably the first coat being an actual primer and then 2 finish coats. Only thin your paint or primer if it is too thick and won’t allow good penetration. Thin too much and you will have bonding and coverage issues.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I noticed that OP didn't spec, nor did anyone ask him, what sheen of paint he applied. From the picture, if you look closely, it looks as if the haze occupies a two by four foot sqaure area. And that's only the first coat of finish. To me it looks like wisps of white showing through an inadequately covering first coat. Besides, I'm fairly confident that two coats of Regal Select, even without primer, would not leave a flash that heinous.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

jsheridan said:


> I noticed that OP didn't spec, nor did anyone ask him, what sheen of paint he applied. From the picture, if you look closely, it looks as if the haze occupies a two by four foot sqaure area. And that's only the first coat of finish. To me it looks like wisps of white showing through an inadequately covering first coat. Besides, I'm fairly confident that two coats of Regal Select, even without primer, would not leave a flash that heinous.


Welcome back, Joe! Long time no hear! Good to see your words of wisdom back on the forum after what was likely a very busy painting season.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> Welcome back, Joe! Long time no hear! Good to see your words of wisdom back on the forum after what was likely a very busy painting season.


Thanks guys, all of you. I've been checking in from time to time, mostly lurking. The forum is in good hands without me , lol. 

Business was brisk for a while, but we were also at the height of the political season, and I'm not happy. I'm very political. 

I missed participating, and I'm planning so far to be back regularly. It's good to see the regular stalwarts are here and working hard. Good to be back among good company, even you JoeCaption:laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> Thanks guys, all of you. I've been checking in from time to time, mostly lurking. The forum is in good hands without me , lol.
> 
> Business was brisk for a while, but we were also at the height of the political season, and I'm not happy. I'm very political.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I believe Joe Caption set the unofficial DIYChatroom record for getting to 10,000 posts in the shortest amount of time.......I believe 38 days which smashed the old record of 66 days.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> I believe Joe Caption set the unofficial DIYChatroom record for getting to 10,000 posts in the shortest amount of time.......I believe 38 days which smashed the old record of 66 days.


 
9,000 of those asking for pics:wink:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

chrisn said:


> 9,000 of those asking for pics:wink:


:laughing:
Adds one more to mine


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> 9,000 of those asking for pics:wink:


And 1,900 are for just suggesting the OP put vinyl on whatever it is. :laughing:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

How many to re-rock?


----------

